# Looking for an A Class Motorhome



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
I am looking for an A class motorhome of around the six metre size, a Hymer or a Rapido used not new around the 2006 mark, it needs nice mileage [not high] and in very good condition.
If you see any or hear of any please let me know.

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ron

there were some around of that age, but when the new Fiat chassis came in, they tended to get longer  Good examples are Rapido 924f or 927f or the Pilote 622 (?), Not sure about the Hymers, probably similiar problem with size. Tell me if you find one, I would like one as well!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you think Peter will try for a "third post lucky" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Do you think Peter will try for a "third post lucky" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


Oh dear the politically correct morons have been at it again, guy asked where he could find an A class.

Next time some one is in trouble and asks for advice, I won't waste either my time or my staff's time in replying if thats the sort of stupidity that now prevails on this site.

Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I reported your post, Peter. Never have I been accused of being politically correct (moron I'm less sure about....) so thankyou! That never crossed my mind; the fact that your post contravened site rules did, however.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Probably Nothing like what you are looking for but I saw a 2005 Eura Mobil on Mercedes 316 SprintShift (3,800kG) chassis sell for around £28k just last year.

Bit longer than the 6m, but superb value for money.

TM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Chausson said:


> Hi Folks
> I am looking for an A class motorhome of around the six metre size, a Hymer or a Rapido used not new around the 2006 mark, it needs nice mileage [not high] and in very good condition.
> If you see any or hear of any please let me know.
> 
> Ron


Ron don't get too hung up on mileage. The base vehicles used are commercial ones that commonly do many 100's of thousands especially the case of the MB Sprinter. Use mileage by all means to negotiate the price down but don't let it affect your choice.

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks
> ...


The Eura I saw only had 17k on it


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would like an A class too but there are no dealers round here that stock them.

The best dealers seem to be on the South coast.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Not sure what price range you are after, but spotted <THIS>. Seems very tidy.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Have a look at ebay, loads of good A class vans for sale there at the moment


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

This looks nice  too.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have split out the discussions on the rights & wrongs re advertsing to a separate thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-99183-0-days0-orderasc-.html

please keep this one for replies to the original poster's request


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look at my web site link
We are in the UK at the moment


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't be afraid of buying privately. I have just aquired a lovely Rapido 924F - 2004 with 29,000. Just make sure you have all the service history and take a good look round.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

bazzeruk said:


> Don't be afraid of buying privately. I have just aquired a lovely Rapido 924F - 2004 with 29,000. Just make sure you have all the service history and take a good look round.


Hi
I am looking at a Rapido 924f with 28000 miles 2005, that's a bit of a coincidence.
I have been in contact with the owner with a view to viewing the van which is privately owned.
I must remember to take my damp meter.

Thanks for the info.

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds good, Ron. Hope it fits your requirements OK 8)


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Check that the cam belt has been changed, Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All
Thanks for the replies. It's a shame my question soon turned into an unwanted discussion which detracted from my original post. However I would like to thank all those that replied to my question for their responses which have been helpful.
Peter, I had already been on your site but unfortunately you have nothing that suit my needs at this moment, but thanks for the effort.

I am in discussions with a private seller on his Rapido 924F, maybe this will be the van for us we shall have to see, I shall post here if and when we get sorted but in the mean time if you come across one for us please let me know or even PM me.

Ron


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Check this out ......Burstner Elegance i821 Motorhome 2007



Keith


at JohnsCross


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

gudlucker said:


> Check this out ......Burstner Elegance i821 Motorhome 2007


I appreciate you're undoubtedly being mischievous, but since when has a motorhome 10ft longer and double the price the OP wishes to pay been of any use to them?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

gudlucker said:


> Check this out ......Burstner Elegance i821 Motorhome 2007
> 
> Keith
> 
> at JohnsCross


As much as I would love to own this vehicle it is just too big for me to accommodate unfortunately.

Ron


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*Hymer*

We are on our 6th. Hymer A class. Our first one in 1982. on a Ford.We bought 2 through MMM.2 through local ads.2 from Reismobil requiring trips to Germany.The best price and choice is Germany.You can take 100e. notes to pay in your back pocket and do a cash deal.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Must say the Burstner was mine, and very good value it is. (am i allowed to say who has it up for sale!)


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chausson

Martins of Exeter [www.martinsofexeter.co.uk] have a 2006 Peugeot Pilote Galaxy 40, 10000 miles, £30995. No length stated, but I think it's 5.9m, and likely to be a 2005 model. Unless of course you're set on a Hymer or Rapido..

Any guidance on budget? RHD / LHD?

[Will you be changing your name too?]


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

[Will you be changing your name too?]

:lol: :lol:

Ron


----------

